# Problem when polishing glassfibre



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

In trying to polish up the dull glassfibre of my Hymer's front and back, I've run into a problem. I'm using some 3M cutting compound (kindly donated by JockandRita) to remove the oxidised surface which was not just dull but also a little rough. After compounding both with a machine and by hand, the roughness has gone but the surface is not properly shiny. Even rubbing for some time with added sprayed water hasn't helped. The result is very disappointing with only the slight semblance of a shine and nothing like I used to get with the boats I used to own.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## RobH (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I seem to remember a product available from Autosleepers for this very job. Sorry can not remember what it was called but you could give them a ring. The service centre number at Broadway is 01386 853511 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike

Your compound is probably a little on the coarse side.
I just did a small area last week using Farecla G3 and the shine is quite good. Try using G3 and follow up with G10 if you want a really high shine.

PS: Messy business ain't it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobH (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Just remembered the product that Autosleepers use. It is called Farecla.
http://www.farecla.com/

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Mike,

The actual product is 3M High Gloss Gelcoat Compound, and can be used on P600 sand scratches, if that means anything to you.
It is used by one of the most prestigious UK leisure boat builders, Fairline of Oundle.

TBH, I have never been overly pleased with the finale results on our MH, and have never been able to bring the panels back to their original factory finish shine. I have used numerous products over the years.
An other Hymer owner we met in Erding, Munich, did comment on how shiny our GRP panels were, and that he had not seen that on another model of an the same age. Unfortunately the shine doesn't last long.
I know that the previous owners made no attempt to keep a shine on the GRP panels, and so perhaps that has had a bearing on my inability to bring them back to their factory finish.

It took me two days last time from start to finish. I always use International Paints "Polywax" to give that finnishing coat to the job, (orange cap).
Having not used Farecla, I can't comment upon it's performance.

Good luck with the job Mike.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Once the surface is taken off the gel coat it will never shine.
This is why I never use polish or cutting compounds on fibre glass or even paintwork on cars or MH cabs for that matter.

Sorry, not too helpful for you :wink:


----------



## beesa650 (Apr 17, 2009)

gel coat problems?? no problem!!

my '03 hymer suffers like most from the degrading of the gel coat, it gets chalky and dull and lets the whole van down. especially after polishing the other three sides.
i have a friend who is deeply into boats, especially those made of fibre glass with the outer gel coat.
he uses firecla gel coat restorer followed by firecla marine uv polish at the end of the season. and has no problem in keeping a shine, so i had a go!
i got the products post free from bosunslockerchandlery.co.uk, a bit pricey but what the heck!
the restorer i applied by hand and was amazed with the result... it cut through the chalky coat to reveal the true white of the gel coat with a bit of a shine. then i hit it with the polish and buffed with a sheepskin wheel........ it shines, bright and white....... even she who must be obeyed was pleased!! all i have to do now is polish again at the end of our season (before it gets too cold!)

happiness is a shiny front!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

As others have said you need a fine cutting paste after T Cut, never mind about motorhomes, just think how my boat suffers with the salty marine environment!

The cheap buffers/polishers are much good either, you need a good double handed power mop using a foam rubber head first, then maybe a lambs wool head.

Peter


----------



## beesa650 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't use Tcut, it is almost the same as Brasso, it isn't designed for use on an oxidised gel coat! The same goes for cutting compounds, they will only remove the syptoms not cure the problem!

Go marine, use a proper gel coat restorer followed by a uv polish.

I use Farecla and the results are impressive, and they last!


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I had exactly the same problem with my Hymer, the paint degrades and turns powdery I found the only cure was to re-spray and apply a 2 coat Lacquer.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Marine grp (including the gelcoat) is made to much higher specifications than routinely used on motorhomes.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

g3 is fine when used with a mop (polisher) not so good by hand,
farecla and 3m have some fine products out now but normally need mopping, pop round local bodyshop if its just front its 10 min job for them, 
mark


----------

